# wireless trolling motors



## batman (Jun 4, 2011)

Time to upgrade my bow mount trolling motor.I like the idea of wireless and would like to know if any members here have experience with the new wireless troll motors,Minn kota or Motorguide, either brand,.I have heard they aren't very quick to respond to direction changes and aren't very reliable but want to here from people here.
Thanks.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 4, 2011)

I posted this recently on another forum, but most applies to your question:

Given your back of the boat requirement, I think that puts you with one of the motor powered steering units. The MK Power drive V2 or MG Wireless. MK has some nice upper-end stuff, but don't think that fits your budget. Both of these seem to have more repair or issues compared to other styles within each mfg. It's probably just because they have more stuff that can go wrong. I have had a MG Wireless 45 for 4 years and no issues, though. I'll run down a quick list of why I choose it over the MK, back then. You would have to check if some are still valid.

- MG came with detachable mount, that was another $35 from MK. I don't leave mine on the boat.

- MG was offering "free keyfob" and that was an additional $ on MK to remove the wired pedal to make it wireless.

- I had experienced no failures with two transom mount MG trolling motors. 

- I had spare props from one of these transom trollers that fit the Wireless.

- Deployment and retraction seemed easier than V2 when comparing in store. 

- MG has slightly smaller mounting plate. 

- You can buy additional mounting plates to use on multiple boats.


Some comments from using the MG Wireless and that may pertain to MK as well:

- Mounting transducers to this style is a little more complicated, and more prone to pinching the cables. I came up up with a rather unique way to deal with this, but recommend getting a model with included ducer. https://www.joefishin.com/TMTDmount.html

- Turning requires frequent checks to see which way the head is pointed. You can spin it 360 until the cord wraps around shaft.

- The MG wireless foot pedal was awkward to use, and it has basicly been in storage. I use two keyfobs, one for each fisherman. 

- Keyfob/foot peddle batteries need to be replaced once a season with regular use. Local drug store had them.

- There is no electrical disconnect. I unplug it from power before recharging batteries. This is recommended by MG and there have been reports that chargers have cause failures of control boards.

- Additional, if you run it aground you may need to do a reset. Which is remove power and plug back in. ie you want a disconnect plug.

- Its not that hard to sit on a keyfob and cause some unwanted turning/speed changes.

- These digital controlled motors tend to have more electrical noise, which may require other measures to elliminate from causing issues with FF.


Best deals?: I got mine from Cabelas with a 20% off coupon and free shipping, and no NYS tax. You'd have to shop around.


I am sure I forgot something, but if you have additional questions, I'll try to answer.



Steering: If you mainly bass fish and are always on the front deck, a cable steer is still the best way to go. Faster and requires less visual attention.


----------



## batman (Jun 5, 2011)

FuzzyGrub,thanks for all your information.All seem to be valid and important points.
You said the MG foot pad was awkward to use.Could you go a little more in depth on that?I know it looks very small and light, and the screw holes in it would probably be needed to hold it down ,but?
I'm kinda leaning toward the MG,since I like those better than MK.I have had 3 MG's so far and have never had any issues with them.The only MK I have owned seemed underpowered for it's rating.
Anyway,Thanks again for all the help.
DanD


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 6, 2011)

batman said:


> FuzzyGrub,thanks for all your information.All seem to be valid and important points.
> You said the MG foot pad was awkward to use.Could you go a little more in depth on that?I know it looks very small and light, and the screw holes in it would probably be needed to hold it down ,but?
> I'm kinda leaning toward the MG,since I like those better than MK.I have had 3 MG's so far and have never had any issues with them.The only MK I have owned seemed underpowered for it's rating.
> Anyway,Thanks again for all the help.
> DanD



That was a few years ago, and the details are a bit fuzzy. I can say, I didn't screw it down, and neither I or my son could get comfortable with it. But maybe we were spoiled by the keyfob on our belts.


----------



## batman (Jun 6, 2011)

Well thanks again,
Now only if I can get a MG with a free keyfob,lol..

DanD


----------



## redbug (Jun 6, 2011)

if you plan on fishing shallow current you may have trouble the turn speed on the wireless units 
is slow


----------



## batman (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks,I mostly fish lakes and reservoirs with little to no current,so if turn speed is the only real negative to these,I think I'll have to try one.I like the idea of more deck space,no large,stiff cable in the way and a foot pedal that has a mind of its on where it sits on my deck.
DanD


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 6, 2011)

redbug said:


> if you plan on fishing shallow current you may have trouble the turn speed on the wireless units
> is slow



I fish rivers more than flatwater. Currents are usually steady over given area, and are not that much trouble to deal with. For currents over a couple of mph, you are going to need a very high thrust motor, to hold or move upstream. 

I have more problems with wind gusts, and that has more to do with the high profile light boats we use. I don't think I could be fast enough with a cable steer, either. For many sections of the river I fish, the currents and winds are almost always opposing or on different vectors.


----------



## Scottinva (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a MK Terova 101 with Autopilot and the key fob. I have the foot pedal too, but rarely use it. I love my motor and would get another. I mainly fish rivers with anywhere from no current to very heavy current. I have not had any issues with the turning speed. It is slower than the cable steer, but the other features of it far outweigh the turning speed. With the AP, I spend very little time adjusting the tm at all. It has greatly increased my fishing time. I fish from the back of the boat a lot and just use the key fob. I would like to try the Ipilot but haven't seen the need to spend an additional $400.

Scott


----------



## redbug (Jun 6, 2011)

when I had mine it was very slow in turning 
if i needed to turn quickly or hit something you were in trouble.
I had the key fob and the foot pedal also. both were very slow
my issue with the key fob was you have to take a hand off the rod and reel
to use it. BIG problem when fighting a good fish


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jun 6, 2011)

redbug said:


> my issue with the key fob was you have to take a hand off the rod and reel
> to use it. BIG problem when fighting a good fish



That's why I ended up with two keyfobs. The other guy takes care of the trolling motor and getting the net. The other routine we came up with, is between each cast, each guy checks the boat position and adjusts if neccessary, before casting. ie its not all one guy responsible for navigation. 

If and when I upgrade, it will be iPilot or the newer digital auto pilot.


----------



## Scottinva (Jun 6, 2011)

The one thing I would suggest is get a big one. With the 101 I can hold the boat in heavy current and not have to worry about having to move it when fighting a fish. They are great on windy days also. I would get the new Ipilot if I were buying new.

Scott


----------



## RivRunR (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the MK Terrova 12V 55# with autopilot. I've found no issues with turning speed or power, or for that matter bumping the occasional rock. Since having the autopilot feature I'd *never* go back. I occasionally use the foot pedal, and when using it I like the fact that you can use either the traditional foot-pad up/down steering or the directional "tabs" at the base of the pedal, but really with the auto pilot all I have to do is set a course and occasionally bump the direction. Tapping the foot pedal works for control when fighting a fish without any problems. It took a bit of getting used to the digital vs the manual steering, but I don't even notice it now. I highly recommend getting the built in transducer, and an adapter cable for it which isn't included, because the stow/deploy mechanism doesn't lend itself to running cable up the shaft like a traditional TM. I don't think I'd spend the extra $'s for the I-pilot tho, the features you get for it aren't worth the cost compared to the auto pilot IMHO.


----------



## nick2010tundra (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a Minn Kota powerdrive v2 with Auto Pilot. I think it works great, turns fast and the gps feature is amazing. Everyone will have there preference on pedal units, the minn kota wored for me, felt better for my big feet. Now though i just have a wireless remote and it works awesome. Check out the autopilot, i don;t think you could get better.


----------

